# Crazy people on city transit



## lopt (May 17, 2006)

Have you met any of them? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e93P_HlG0j8


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

well there was a lady who was asking for money, so everyone ignored here. Then everyone on the train notice she was blind and like 4 people helped her.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Every now and then I see a group of homeless on the subway saying that we have the give them money everytime they sing.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw alot of bums when riding on an LA Metro bus. Some of them are Vietnam War vets.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

There was almost a fight between two bums on the bus I took today :lol:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK, we never have these kinds of problems. Unless you run into the *HK BUS UNCLE*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

'Bus Uncle' *is not* crazy. He just had an overreaction.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> 'Bus Uncle' *is not* crazy. He just had an overreaction.


I still find it crazy. I wouldn't behave like that on public transportation.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Here in Los Angeles:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I still find it crazy. I wouldn't behave like that on public transportation.


I don't think an incident like that is representative of the total population. Besides, this video has been edited left, right, and centre by others to exploit the publicity. It's just another overhyped media frenzy. I believe there was an RTHK documentary on the psychology behind this incident and why the media started feeding on it.


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

*Looney woman on bus*

I once took a bus to a Sydney beachside suburb. The trip home was rather interesting. Unlike other beachside suburbs that are home to the more wealthier. Most of the passengers seemed to be a bunch of alchoholic middle aged adults obviously living on pensions. This woman boarded the bus and sat right in front of me and I knew she was going to be basket case the way she stared at me as she sat down. She started yelling out obsanities and pointing me out to other passengers on the bus. For some reason she described me as being Greek in some nasty way, which I am not. Her attention then turned to a guy sitting on the other side of the bus. The crazy woman got off after a few stops and everybody who was sane enough sat with gob smacked looks on their faces. 

Westender.


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

SF transit is not only filled with crazy people, but smells I never knew existed befor moving here. That, and fecal or bile icing on seats and handrails you got to look out for.

..Maybe its got something to do with the high pop of bums


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

people screaming and shouting on buses? happens all the time. bus stations are the best places for witnessing complete nutters going mental at high volume.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Eh, we've had passengers kill other passengers and a few bus drivers have been attacked - some of them seriously wounded.

Two biggest profile cases in this city involved four youths flipping out on a 35 year old oil rigger and killing him right on the bus. Another one someone totally goes spastic on someone in the morning commute and knifes him right when they leave the bus.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

we have some crazy people. There is one notorious lady who rides on Trolleybuses and threatens to kill everyone  Time and time again....


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that Bus Uncle video was semi-fabricated...I don't read Chinese characters well and I can't speak Cantonese, but I would bet that either we're not getting the whole story or some major editing was done to the video. Maybe both.

And that crazy advocate of Jesus on the LA train was hilarious. I loved when she started clapping. Kind of disturbing though:lol:


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

In downtown Vancouver in the entrance to Waterfront station I remeber this cracked out lady who was greeting cruise ship passengers by screaming at the top of her lungs while simultaneously doing what looked like lord of the dance on meth.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

fooddude said:


> SF transit is not only filled with crazy people, but smells I never knew existed befor moving here. That, and fecal or bile icing on seats and handrails you got to look out for.
> 
> ..Maybe its got something to do with the high pop of bums


 I'm never getting on a train or bus in San Fransisco, should I ever go there.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

There was this war veteran from Atjeh, Indonesia on my bus many times. He would get on the bus at 'Bronbeek' and when seeing a bush or hedge or whatever, he would shout 'There's one!!' and would perform some military exercise.


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

Shukie said:


> I'm never getting on a train or bus in San Fransisco, should I ever go there.


el oh el...i was just overexagerating...only see fecal matter a few times, not every day, haha.

Anyways, mass transit is always the best way to see the city and its people; so I advise you to use metro in SF when visiting, or any city for that matter


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

fooddude said:


> el oh el...i was just overexagerating...only see fecal matter a few times, not every day, haha.
> 
> Anyways, mass transit is always the best way to see the city and its people; so I advise you to use metro in SF when visiting, or any city for that matter


There's at least one crazy person on every BART train :cheers:

I see crazy people once in a while on BART. And the smell thing is not so bad, unless you happen to be next to a bum (I think they're bums) and then it does smell a bit.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

eusebius said:


> There was this war veteran from Atjeh, Indonesia on my bus many times. He would get on the bus at 'Bronbeek' and when seeing a bush or hedge or whatever, he would shout 'There's one!!' and would perform some military exercise.


haha


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

There are always really weird ppl on buses in OC and in Riverside, I cant really speak for LA transportation cause Ive ridden it like 3 times in my life, but OC and Riverside public trans. is full of really really weird ppl, it is honestly no wonder that ppl stay away from public trans. around here (im not saying its a good thing)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

don't just laugh,they might need help,give them your sympathy!


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

rotten777 said:


> There was almost a fight between two bums on the bus I took today :lol:


Alot of that happens in New York I was on the train today comming uptown on a 6 and then these two bums come up to my freinds and I and offered to have a fistfight between them and then we would give them money to whoever would win the fight everyone on the train was looking at us and we told them no.They still went at it anyways....:lol: :lol:


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

5684 said:


> don't just laugh,they might need help,give them your sympathy!


Don't worry, they're never going to know about it.

They don't have any money to access the internet.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The ugly blob in the foreground with its anus snearing up, up and away! at its share of the wagon appears to be the nuttier one of the two . . .


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Some kid opened fire on a bus in Chicago yesterday - killed a 16 year old high school student and injured 4 other students. CRAZY! I've never heard of anyone opening fire on a bus in Chicago since I moved here.....

The kid who was murdered was apparently well liked, wasn't part of a gang, and was taking college prep classes in anticipation of attending a university in a few years. So sad.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I used to ride London transport a lot and to be honest you didn't meet that many crazy people. But there's always that weird old guy who smells like piss sitting in the corner, and he must sit on every seat once because they all smell like piss!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

I really cant remember that many crazieshere in Copenhagen. Only one guy who was drunk and wanted to fight his imageary friend. So he was kicked off. Other then that, and the few odd people, everything has always seamed pretty okay....


----------

